# Nginx newbie



## nate88 (May 12, 2014)

Hey everybody; I hope all is well.

I just built a test website and installed Nginx on FreeBSD 10.0. I already know that the website (a basic index page, a JPEG image, an error page, and an .avi video file) works fine.

But when I click on the the server computer from another computer (behind the same router) *I* get the message "403 Forbidden, nginx/1.6.0". From what I've read thus far from various Google searches, I probably just need to find the nginx.conf file and tweak it a little.  Uhm, where would that configuration file be located at? I'm originally a Debian Linux user, and the file system in FreeBSD is deceptively similar, but not the same LOL. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 12, 2014)

The configuration file is in /usr/local/etc/.


----------



## nate88 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

